# Edit in Photoshop CS6 has issues when Oil Painting Filter is Used



## Beezodog (Jul 12, 2012)

When I edit an image in Photoshop that was opened via the Edit in Photoshop command in LightRoom 4 and then save the edited image, it does not appear to be "returned" to Lightroom 4's Library. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## clee01l (Jul 12, 2012)

Eric, In what form are you sending the image to PS from LR. There are several choices and different things happen depending on how you use the Edit-In function to call PS.   I don't have PS installed and quit running PS after CS2.  So I can address some but not all of the options for getting your image to PS from LR. 

A Couple of things to look for in LR is whether you are using Stacks and whether the PS result might be stacked in a collapsed stack with the original.  Also sometimes when the newly created images is returned to LR, it appears at the end of your sorted grid/filmstrip view.  Check for this possibility too.


----------



## Beezodog (Jul 23, 2012)

*Now it's working.*



Beezodog said:


> When I edit an image in Photoshop that was opened via the Edit in Photoshop command in LightRoom 4 and then save the edited image, it does not appear to be "returned" to Lightroom 4's Library. Anyone else experience this?



Just thought I would pass this on.


----------



## aaalegre (Jul 23, 2012)

make sure you r not in the previous import box


----------



## aaalegre (Jul 23, 2012)

make sure u r not in the previous import folder


----------

